# Here is a new - smoked fried fish filets



## franko (Apr 19, 2012)

I ran across this several years ago and have not seen it on the forum.

Season and fry your fish filets just as you would normally do. Then place them in a smoker at around 100 degrees to keep them warm and smoke them for around 30 minutes with whatevery flavor of smoke you want. It doesn't take long, as they will soak up the smoke in a jiffy. The filets will stay crisp and are a great change of pace.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 19, 2012)

Hmm sounds interesting ..


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 19, 2012)

I will try that with some rainbow for sure. I have a great resource here.

This was yesterdays catch.


----------



## eman (Apr 20, 2012)

That's a football trout! Love them smoked whole w/ some apple.


----------



## franko (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice trout, man. We are stuck with nasty old catfish and crappie down here in east Texas. :-(


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 28, 2012)

Nothing bad about some Fried Crappie and Catfish...JJ


----------

